# Girls Now Allowed To Join Boy Scouts



## Centermass (Oct 11, 2017)

Guess Girl Scouting wasn't enough. 

Randall L. Stephenson and Michael Surbaugh have no frickin spine or brain,

Even GSUSA President Kathy Hopinkah Hannan opposes it. 



> *"I formally request that your organization stay focused on serving the 90 percent of American boys not currently participating in Boy Scouts ... and not consider expanding to recruit girls"*



This Country Has Officially Lost Its Mind


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 11, 2017)

Isn't there are a Girl Scouts of America for stuff like this?  Sometimes I think we've gotten to be pretty silly as a society.  Anyway, not necessarily opposed but maybe it should simply be called Souting.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 11, 2017)

Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 11, 2017)

.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 11, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Isn't there are a Girl Scouts of America for stuff like this?  Sometimes I think we've gotten to be pretty silly as a society.  Anyway, not necessarily opposed but maybe it should simply be called Souting.



Yup. Might as well just combine both the Girl and Boy Scouts and call it Non Gender Specific Outdoorsy Stuff Club.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 11, 2017)

90 percent of American boys don't participate in Scouts at this point.

Both Scouting organizations have been struggling to slow continuing membership declines. 

I would be surprised if a big part, perhaps all, of this COA weren't a business decision.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 11, 2017)

Why not? Did this with combat arms and high school football. If a girl can be a US Army Ranger, I guess she should be allowed to be a Boy Scout first....how and where does it begin and end?

Edited for bad video link


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2017)

Hate to break it to you all, but girls have been Boy Scouts for over 40 years. My best friend was in the Sea Scouts back in Orange County. What they didn't allow was younger girls into the cubs and weblos etc.

My mom worked for the Boy Scouts for ages and I worked for them over summers throwing three fund-raisers a year just for the OC council. Believe me when I tell you this is NOT a solely PC driven decision. The BSA has a long history of yelling "private organization" when under pressure to go PC. They did not allow gay scout leaders until 2015 and then only when it is not a church organized group.

My gut tells me this is mostly money driven. They do know how to fund-raise.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 11, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Yup. Might as well just combine both the Girl and Boy Scouts and call it Non Gender Specific Outdoorsy Stuff Club.





Dame said:


> Hate to break it to you all, but girls have been Boy Scouts for over 40 years. My best friend was in the Sea Scouts back in Orange County. What they didn't allow was younger girls into the cubs and weblos etc.
> 
> My mom worked for the Boy Scouts for ages and I worked for them over summers throwing three fund-raisers a year just for the OC council. Believe me when I tell you this is NOT a solely PC driven decision. The BSA has a long history of yelling "private organization" when under pressure to go PC. They did not allow gay scout leaders until 2015 and then only when it is not a church organized group.
> 
> My gut tells me this is mostly money driven. They do know how to fund-raise.



But it could backfire, right? My thoughts are that some parents would rather not sign their kids up due to these changes. I am sure they lost some enrollment when they allowed gay scout leaders in. Bigotry, misogyny, or whatever label you want to put on it, some parents sign them up for BSA because it was for boys and those values have obviously changed.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 11, 2017)

Girl scouts is a joke. We want to a meeting to look into Bibby joining and it's all about selling cookies. Most of the badges had to do with it and the higher you got the more it focused on business.  We'd rather she join the firefighter or police junior programs over girl scouts.

YMMV of course but here that's all it is about.


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2017)

Topkick said:


> But it could backfire, right? My thoughts are that some parents would rather not sign their kids up due to these changes. I am sure they lost some enrollment when they allowed gay scout leaders in. Bigotry, misogyny, or whatever label you want to put on it, some parents sign them up for BSA because it was for boys and those values have obviously changed.


Nope. Not the way they've done it. Your son can still join an all boy pack.
ETA: Just like if you join a church sponsored pack, gay leaders may still be verboten.


----------



## trin (Oct 11, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Yup. Might as well just combine both the Girl and Boy Scouts and call it Non Gender Specific Outdoorsy Stuff Club.


That's exactly what Campfire Girls became.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 11, 2017)

Dame said:


> Nope. Not the way they've done it. Your son can still join an all boy pack.
> ETA: Just like if you join a church sponsored pack, gay leaders may still be verboten



Ok, makes sense!  just wondering if all of the changes to drive up participation are not actually having some reverse effect?


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2017)

OK, OK, OK, so I gotta tell you guys how UN-PC the Boy Scouts can be.

One of the fundraisers we threw every year was the Construction Industry Awards luncheon. They would honor the huge construction and housing industry giants by honoring a company owner or board chair who gave the BSA money. So a bunch of construction folks in ties. The award they gave?  The Golden Beaver. 
I shit you not.


----------



## trin (Oct 11, 2017)

Topkick said:


> But it could backfire, right? My thoughts are that some parents would rather not sign their kids up due to these changes. I am sure they lost some enrollment when they allowed gay scout leaders in. Bigotry, misogyny, or whatever label you want to put on it, some parents sign them up for BSA because it was for boys and those values have obviously changed.


PRECISELY!!  It has already backfired on them.  Take a look at the enrollment numbers since they started allowing gay youth.  The numbers have plummeted.  I planned on being a Boy Scout leader for the rest of my life.  Now I'm telling my Star Scout, finish Eagle and get out.  He agrees.  If he hasn't turned 18 by then, he can get involved with Trail Life for a little while if he wants to.


----------



## trin (Oct 11, 2017)

Dame said:


> Nope. Not the way they've done it. Your son can still join an all boy pack.
> ETA: Just like if you join a church sponsored pack, gay leaders may still be verboten.


Until someone sues the church, and BSA refuses to back the church (which is what BSA has already said will happen).


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2017)

trin said:


> Until someone sues the church, and BSA refuses to back the church (which is what BSA has already said will happen).


Could be but I gotta doubt it. I do have a more inside view of this and am a bit jaded but I don't think they would do anything that isn't going to help their bank account in the long run.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2017)

Gates fucks another organization  over


----------



## Centermass (Oct 11, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Gates fucks another organization  over



Along with Stephenson and Surbaugh who didn't bother to ask any of the parents or individual Scouting organizations how they felt...they just did it. Most of the comments I've read today, pretty much says it all. Almost everyone is dead set against it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 11, 2017)

Girls have always been allowed in Venture Crew.



medicchick said:


> Girl scouts is a joke. We want to a meeting to look into Bibby joining and it's all about selling cookies. Most of the badges had to do with it and the higher you got the more it focused on business.  We'd rather she join the firefighter or police junior programs over girl scouts.
> 
> YMMV of course but here that's all it is about.



Sister did girl scouts, their Gold and Silver Award projects are a bit more robust when it comes to teaching requirements to be successful in like.  I'm not sure how much it's changed since I was a boy scout, but Eagle Projects tended to be thrown together really fast and easy, one was a fire pit near the Scout Barn.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 11, 2017)

Boy Scouts is just a big LDS push, isn't it?


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> Boy Scouts is just a big LDS push, isn't it?


LDS is very big but so is the Catholic Church and many other churches. 
LDS is by far the biggest though.


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2017)

medicchick said:


> Girl scouts is a joke. We want to a meeting to look into Bibby joining and it's all about selling cookies. Most of the badges had to do with it and the higher you got the more it focused on business.  We'd rather she join the firefighter or police junior programs over girl scouts.
> 
> YMMV of course but here that's all it is about.



I made a tongue-in-cheek argument at work that GS teaches girls how to be prostitutes or sell drugs, offering little to future women beyond how to sell something.

I think good sarcasm is blended well with reality.


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> I made a tongue-in-cheek argument at work that GS teaches girls how to be prostitutes or sell drugs, offering little to future women beyond how to sell something.
> 
> I think good sarcasm is blended well with reality.


Ok that was funny. I was a girl scout and earned every Junior badge they had (back in the stone ages). I had a lot of fun but it has changed so much. I wouldn't get involved with them now.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> I made a tongue-in-cheek argument at work that GS teaches girls how to be prostitutes or sell drugs, offering little to future women beyond how to sell something.
> 
> I think good sarcasm is blended well with reality.



You are in need of sexual harassment training, contact me for guidance.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 11, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> You are in need of sexual harassment training, contact me for guidance.


Are your training seminars structured in a similar manner to the corporate teambuilding excerpt below?


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 11, 2017)

They've allowed girls in Scouts here for years now. I think there was some resistance at first but noone cares now. I think girls can do Girl Guides if they like, Brownies before that. I'm a bit confused on what there is because I'm not usually a girl.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 11, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Are your training seminars structured in a similar manner to the corporate teambuilding excerpt below?



I like your thinking, however, I must say my seminar involves pain. feces and West German 1970's music.

Also, a dominatrix from Chicago, when she's available.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 12, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I like your thinking, however, I must say my seminar involves pain. feces and West German 1970's music.
> 
> Also, a dominatrix from Chicago, when she's available.


You win.

 *shudder*


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I like your thinking, however, I must say my seminar involves pain. feces and West German 1970's music.
> 
> Also, a dominatrix from Chicago, when she's available.



I want my money back if the dom is a no-show.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 12, 2017)

Fucking nonsense. PC, among other retardism is the downfall of the country.....

M.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 12, 2017)

AWP said:


> I want my money back if the dom is a no-show.



One of her slaves will bring pizza. Yes or no on the feta cheese?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 12, 2017)

AWP said:


> I want my money back if the dom is a no-show.



I’ll cover down if she doesn’t make it. 😈


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> I’ll cover down if she doesn’t make it. 😈



You or a dom Frank uses... Thinking about this, now I'm actually a little scared. ALL of the bad options manifest themselves.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 12, 2017)

AWP said:


> You or a dom* Frank* uses... Thinking about this, now I'm actually a little scared. ALL of the bad options manifest themselves.



Never mess with a guy who's got a dissection table in his dining room.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 12, 2017)

I was kicked out of the Boy Scouts....for eating the Brownies.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 12, 2017)

Centermass said:


> Guess Girl Scouting wasn't enough.
> 
> Randall L. Stephenson and Michael Surbaugh have no frickin spine or brain,
> 
> ...




Side note (bias included): My daughter is in girl scouts and it's lame as shit. She wanted to go camping/shooting/fishing with other _girls_ and found them sitting around doing bake sales. She wants to box, learn judo, shoot her 9mm, and dress up at the same time - I think you're going to run into A LOT less transgender bullshit and simply find girls who want to be more active.

Just to paint the picture of what I'm talking about here:
Photo one is her on a normal day going to school and shit because she's prissy - other two photos are her getting her gun on (Glock 9mm and a Colt Python)

Normally I'd take the Ben Shapiro route and remind people that it says *Boy* Scouts; I have a paternal bias here and I see my girl struggling to make friends who are like-minded. She can hang out with dad any day I'm up north on a visiting day (smh) but the key here is she _wants_ to make friends who enjoy the same type of stuff. Imagine how difficult it is to convince her mother in a different part of the country (up north) to take her fishing or shooting especially in a liberal ass place close to NYC. It would be just as hard if not impossible to find like-minded girls for her. I genuinely can see the scouts being a good thing for my daughter, who would under no circumstance hurt/disrupt _their_ reputation or op-tempo.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 12, 2017)

This is a really strange issue to get upset about.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 13, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Side note (bias included): My daughter is in girl scouts and it's lame as shit. She wanted to go camping/shooting/fishing with other _girls_ and found them sitting around doing bake sales. She wants to box, learn judo, shoot her 9mm, and dress up at the same time - I think you're going to run into A LOT less transgender bullshit and simply find girls who want to be more active.
> 
> Just to paint the picture of what I'm talking about here:
> Photo one is her on a normal day going to school and shit because she's prissy - other two photos are her getting her gun on (Glock 9mm and a Colt Python)
> ...



That's exactly why the midget isn't part of Girl Scouts.

The only reference point we have for "how good girl scouts is" is her friends mom.

Who's a professional beautician by trade but doesn't work as one..

Who looks like a southern grade spackle-makeup whore.

Who runs a daycare out of their house as sole employment (husband has the "real" job).

Excellent example, and although she got all the way through their version of Eagle, she couldn't effectively articulate what specific skills related to adulthood it had provided her, when asked.

Me? I use Scout-shit damn near every day, and have in every professional position I have been in since high school... and I only made it to 1st Class for a combined shitstorm known as "RP's Life as a Young Adult"  (2 jobs, leading the Troop, caretaking Alzheimers/Dementia stricken grandmother, etc).  You could pretty much give me any individual task that you have as an adult, and I learned something directly or indirectly applicable through my Scouting experience.

The midget loves Jeeping. Loves shooting. Loves being outdoors with Daddy and learning new stuff. She has her own flint and steel. She also loves pink, ponies, and cats.... so she's just a well rounded little girl.  I didn't see anything in GS like.. oh, say, actually useful skills like orienteering, pioneering, first aid, ANYTHING remotely weapons+skill related like archery/shotgun/rifle, survival (One of the more fun badges I earned, personally. Part of why I wanted SERE as a reup school I never got) and let's be honest, a gaggle (Troop) of kids putting together a 3 story tower out of telephone poles, wholly constructed through thought and muscle, is fucking awesome.

Never seen a Girl Scout pack/troop/whatever do anything actually physically impressive like that. People were drawn to our car wash fundraiser (we didn't do the popcorn bullshit, we provided services for donations, keep your hooker jokes out of this) because you could see it over the nearby buildings with the US flag on top, troop flag below, and our patrol flags at the corners of the platform on top.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 13, 2017)

Why not just call it the "Scouts of America" and let in whoever wants to join? Why exclude more than 50% of the population from a dying organization that spends its time teaching valuable skills and life lessons. Never mind the fact that many troops are basically led and maintained by women(mothers), who organize and volunteer their time, money and effort to keep a troop strong.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 13, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Never seen a Girl Scout pack/troop/whatever do anything actually physically impressive like that.



You're right.  The most physical anything I ever saw was at the yearly birthday party for the founder, Juliette Low: They get all the troops to combine and create a giant circle. It took all day with a break for lunch.


----------



## Serenity (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't have an issue if it's Girl Scouts, Boy Scouts, or Scouts of XYZ.  Just as long as it's clear the service it's providing so parents can make an informed decision.  I'm going to base my decision on what my children want and where they are at in their development.  My twin girls want ONLY to spend time with girls at the moment, so if I was thinking outdoors, I'd go with Girl Scouts. With little encouragement from me - I'm that mother who can't figure out how to braid my daughters' hair - my girls are little princesses.  What I don't like is calling it Boy Scouts and then making a point of including girls.  If I took them to a 'Boy Scouts', I can already imagine their outrage at how illogical it is and then having to explain it to them.  I feel it's disrespectful of parents who might want their sons to participate in an all male environment for whatever reasons.  As a parent of girls, I am honestly fed up of all this gender stuff.  It's exhausting and I'm tired of feeling guilty of I don't know what.  So many other things to worry about...

I don't even know what the scout situation is Oz.  Athletics and karate is higher on my list.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 13, 2017)

lol you used outdoors and girl scouts in the same sentence


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Why not just call it the "Scouts of America" and let in whoever wants to join? Why exclude more than 50% of the population from a dying organization that spends its time teaching valuable skills and life lessons. Never mind the fact that many troops are basically led and maintained by women(mothers), who organize and volunteer their time, money and effort to keep a troop strong.



I concur on "Scouting" in general, but typically only Tigers and Cubs have a large female leadership component with regards to the BSA organization.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 13, 2017)

You have to understand that Girl Scout Troops are not set up like Boy Scout Troops are.  They don't remain with the Scouts coming and going.  The Same group of girls will go through Daisies, Brownies and Juniors together, often you'll receive a combination of troops to form a Senior Troop.  But once they graduate it disappears, there is no institutional knowledge like in a Boy Scout Troop and even Scout Pack.  They tend to be operated out of someone's house and not a church ground.

Because of that you have a severe lack of resources within the Troop to execute your camping stuff with near the same frequency.  However, my sister's Troop did go camping about 3x per year when she was in Seniors, and still went to Scout Camp in the summer. 
So if you want your daughter to go camping, take her camping, if you want your daughter to be a scout and go camping, become the adult volunteer to lead a Girl Scout Troop.  Everyone has their own story in scouts, My troop sucked, hell it almost folded until a bunch of Dads became ASMs and started to lifting some heavy weight for the Woman that was our scout master.  We had like 5 Male ASMs that didn't do much for most of the time I was in the troop.  I'm glad it turned around and now rivals the size of the Mormon troop in town.


----------



## Centermass (May 2, 2018)

ICYMI: Link


----------



## Muppet (May 2, 2018)

More "progressive" politically correct nonsense, being shoved down our throats.


----------



## Gunz (May 3, 2018)

I was a Boy Scout and a Sea Explorer. According to the manuals, girls have cooties. I was not aware an anti-cootie vaccine had been developed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 3, 2018)

Sadly I got kicked out for eating all the brownies.


----------



## Box (May 3, 2018)

"Scout" is an offensive term...   I suggest they just change the name to "Super Adventure Club of America"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 4, 2018)




----------



## ThunderHorse (May 9, 2018)

Saw this coming from a mile away Mormon church to cut ties with Boy Scouts and start its own gospel-driven youth program


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 9, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Saw this coming from a mile away Mormon church to cut ties with Boy Scouts and start its own gospel-driven youth program


Yeah, I'm not even remotely surprised.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 9, 2018)

That's legit like half the membership.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 22, 2018)

Stick a fork in it gents. Scouting as we knew it is dead, deader, deadest....  

Condoms must now be made available at Boy Scouts global gathering | Daily Mail Online

The Boy Scouts will ensure that condoms will be made 'readily and easily accessible' at its global gathering this summer, it has been revealed.

Rules now require that the host organization of the World Scout Jamboree provide condoms at a 'number of locations' for staff and participants during the event.


----------



## Gunz (May 22, 2018)

From the article: _"The World Scout Jamboree is meant to be a 'celebration of cultural exchange..." _

It's a semen swap jamboree...the genesis of a New World Order.


----------



## SaintKP (May 22, 2018)

Does that mean when my kid grows up I should send them to boy scouts for sex ed instead of school?


----------



## Centermass (Feb 12, 2019)

*Local girls talk about joining first all-girls Boy Scout troop in DeKalb County*

Just so we understand this, women fought for the right to be included in with the Boy Scouts. Now that they are, they want to be all inclusive and not allow the boys? 

Ummm, isn't that why the Girl Scouts exist? 

Sometimes I wonder if this country has anyone intelligent left in it when I read crap like this......

Local girls talk about joining first all-girls Boy Scout troop in DeKalb County


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 12, 2019)

Centermass said:


> *Local girls talk about joining first all-girls Boy Scout troop in DeKalb County*
> 
> Just so we understand this, women fought for the right to be included in with the Boy Scouts. Now that they are, they want to be all inclusive and not allow the boys?
> 
> ...


From what I found, the Scouts put out regulations for male/female troops on 1FEB19, and it does not allow for mixed gendered troops currently. So less excluding the boys, and more just following the organizations rules. Still doesn't make sense to integrate only this much.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 12, 2019)

It's obvious, Boys suck at selling Pop-Corn.  But girls are great at selling cookies, I bet they sell a lot of pop-corn...


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 13, 2019)

And now a group of females are suing Yale to force male fraternities to allow females.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> And now a group of females are suing Yale to force male fraternities to allow females.




The next thing you know, they'll want to be Green Berets...oh, wait...


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 13, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> And now a group of females are suing Yale to force male fraternities to allow females.


I read that as suing for easier access to the D.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> And now a group of females are suing Yale to force male fraternities to allow females.



Such BS...c'mon...this PC stuff is crazy


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 13, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Such BS...c'mon...this PC stuff is crazy



We need to better understand if this is really PC or if the uglies are just trying to get it in.


----------



## Box (Feb 14, 2019)

labels are bad

amiright ?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 15, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> From what I found, the Scouts put out regulations for male/female troops on 1FEB19, and it does not allow for mixed gendered troops currently. So less excluding the boys, and more just following the organizations rules. Still doesn't make sense to integrate only this much.



It does, when you research the stuff girl scouts do, number of badges solely for fundraising, and abysmal amount of outdoors/life skills they teach.


----------

